# Disko Babeee......



## TheNewMexican (Dec 31, 2016)

Christmas present this year was an 18" Discada or Disco (pronounced Deeesk-O) which fit the Kamodo Joe just perfect. Purchased from Southwest Disk who was kind enough to bend the handles straight up for clearance purposes. They are a great small company that is veteran owned out of Albuquerque (pronounced.................. oh, forget it......). http://www.southwestdisk.com/

Anyway, these are great for making tortillas, chicharones and of course fajitas. Not bad for what originally started out as a farm implement! Broke mine in during falling sleet today with fajitas!

Anyone else use a Discada on the grill?????


Tri-Tip with shrooms and onions










After the peppers were added









Gettin' some fajitas









Food Coma..........


----------



## daveb (Dec 31, 2016)

Want.

Need a paring knife?:cool2:


----------



## TheNewMexican (Dec 31, 2016)

daveb said:


> Want.
> 
> Need a paring knife?:cool2:



Oooooo...... Bartering........ I like it! Every time a greenback gets passed the government gets involved and we all know what happens when the government gets involved!

Happy New Year Dave!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 3, 2017)

TheNewMexican said:


> Oooooo...... Bartering........ I like it! Every time a greenback gets passed the government gets involved and we all know what happens when the government gets involved!
> 
> Happy New Year Dave!



thanks for the link!! i'm gonna order an 18". should be awesome at deer camp.

i always thought they were called Camales..but you do live at ground zero..NM.


----------



## strumke (Jan 3, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, how are they different than a wok?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 3, 2017)

strumke said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are they different than a wok?



the ones i've seen are super heavy. none are 18" big tho. made out of worn out plow disc.

super heavy and not as deep as a wok.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep, they are super heavy duty. Anywhere from 1/8" to 3/16" thick. They are more shallow than a wok and hold the heat very well. Just like cast iron, they add a certain flavor to the food in a good way.

Using one of these at a deer camp would be perfect. Fresh rolled tortillas cooking on the medium heat outer rim and fajita fixin's in the hot center of the Disco. Bacon and eggs, Paella also very doable. Mmmmmmmm.........


----------



## TheNewMexican (Jan 13, 2017)

*Paella al Discada*

Prosciutto, bell peppers, onion, basmati rice, 3 lb of shrimp..........


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 18, 2017)

my goodness!!

i need to order this..maybe for my Bday. gah..how much was shipping?!


----------



## TheNewMexican (Jan 23, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my goodness!!
> 
> i need to order this..maybe for my Bday. gah..how much was shipping?!



It really wasn't bad, I believe less than $20. It's been a couple months since I ordered so memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 19, 2017)

My brother is picking one up for me!! His dad in law lives in Albuquerque 

What size is your?


----------



## TheNewMexican (Jul 23, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> My brother is picking one up for me!! His dad in law lives in Albuquerque
> 
> What size is your?



18 inch. Been working great so far!


----------



## Ucmd (Jul 23, 2017)

I feel like between a wok, paella pan, and this I'd have too many one trick ponies in the drawers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 24, 2017)

Ucmd said:


> I feel like between a wok, paella pan, and this I'd have too many one trick ponies in the drawers.



i might agree that the Paella pan is the closest thing to a one trick wonder..the thin metal..you know.

but a WOK?! i used one to make a homemade chinese cooking wine once with a friends mom. it was the lid that the rice steamed up to..ran down the wok shape into a bowl in the middle..a Wok is a kickass multitasker. at deer camp, it is our one pot, deepfryer, frypan, steamer..rain lid to keep the stove dry ..and it ends up being the dirtydish sink at the end. 

the Disc-o..i dont have one..so i dont know yet.


----------



## pleue (Jul 24, 2017)

I got one a few weeks ago used, it's large 22 or 24". It's thicker than most cast iron pans I own and even with a wok burners output, the heat transfer to the edges is quite good. I've used it several times so far (yakisoba, Korean pancake, omelet) and it's a fun tool to keep from heating up your house in the summer durin dinner time. It won't replace a wok but I could see it being advisable for paella. It'd be a great tool for searing post sous vide. It's large and heavy, but so is most everything you'd keep in a garage


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally ordered one!

I searched and the one noted seem like the best looking one. I ordered and a mere five minutes later got notice the shipping label was generated. 

Why did I finally get one? Elk hunting!! My brother and I put in separate for New Mexico. He drew!! 15 + days in the wilderness; it just seemed like a disc trumps a wok. 

Thanks THENEWMEXICAN. we will be unit 51 1st archery season i will buy a bear tag


----------

